# Local Arborist Listing?



## notahacker (Dec 26, 2005)

It has been brought to my attention that there are a lot of residential folks reading our stuff. I had a neighbor ask me if I had heard of this site.  

It gave me the idea that we could benefit from having a link to "find an arborist in your area." I don't know if this has been suggested or not, but it may be worth a try. Heck a job here and there adds up. 

We discuss stuff and disclose valuable information all of the time, but we don't get compensated for it, maybe it would justify our "free consultation" on the web? 

Too radical of an idea? What do you guys/gals think?

http://www.dexonline.com/servlet/ActionServlet?pid=breplica&address=&bizName=Parker+Tree+Service&city=&dir=1064&from=CD31&heading_id=3476&last10Saved=true&listing_id=272913012&listing_type=A&phone=%28303%29+667-8013&resultForm=BASIC&state=&zip_code=


----------



## notahacker (Dec 26, 2005)

Is this suggestion too much?


----------



## b1rdman (Dec 27, 2005)

I think it's a great idea. 

By the way, I'm ready to get off my butt and have a risk assessment done on this http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=25216 if there anyone in NH that does this kind of thing.


----------



## PTS (Dec 27, 2005)

I think that anything that promotes business is a good thing.


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is the link to find a ISA Certified Arborist
http://www.isa-arbor.com/findArborist/findarborist.aspx


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 27, 2005)

Notahacker
Thats a nice ad! Now just to see if it will work?
A couple years ago I tried Quest for my Farrier business, as just to the south of you, I had also used the quest "area" books. For one year I asked every new phone number as to were they got my number (as it would fit a conversation) and Quest droped the ball big-time, Quest ad's are a huge negitive for Shoeing horses,,,,,,, Lets hope the tree busines is differnt?

One thing I had noticed about Quest, thay have no fixed price, get in your just going to say "NO" a few times mood, they seem to come around to the price your thinking about! 

I may have seen your ad in CraigsList? and need to talk to you about the firewood aspect sometime.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 27, 2005)

birdman,

"You can dig out the rot yourself and measure it too, if you are very careful. It would be a very good idea to get the tree crowncleaned at least. The climber could look for other rotten spots from the lightning.
The bigger issue is the 'retain or remove" paradigm. there is a large middle ground of mitigation; steps you can have taken to make the tree safer.
That tree is a huge asset to most eyes; worth some investment to maintain it."

I wrote that 3 months ago. Have you done anything with the tree yet?

re local ads. I think vharrison is right; why reinvent the wheel that is already rolling? Get certified and you will be listed; a lot of work comes in this way.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 27, 2005)

notahacker said:


> Too radical of an idea? What do you guys/gals think?



I think TinyURL is a wonderful thing:

http://tinyurl.com/9hg7z


See? Doesn't mess up the forum with a link that's too wide.


Free. Easy. No registration.

What's not to like?


----------



## xtremetrees (Dec 28, 2005)

What you'll get from the list is fat boys that spike trims and get the C.A. for marketing purposes only.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 28, 2005)

xtremetrees said:


> What you'll get from the list is fat boys that spike trims and get the C.A. for marketing purposes only.


That's not our experience. The list does have a lot of nonworking desk arborists that work for the govt. It also has conscientious commercial arborists. I don't know any fat 
CA's who spike trims here.


----------



## Tree Wizard (Dec 29, 2005)

xtremetrees said:


> What you'll get from the list is fat boys that spike trims and get the C.A. for marketing purposes only.



So does that mean there are no fat boys who spike trims on this forum?


----------

